# dar la chapa con algo



## mh1

Hallo:

Was bedeutet "dar la chapa con algo"?

Beispieldialog:

- A ver, espera un momento, no me digas que ella te ha estado dando la chapa con algo así, em...

- No te entiendo. ¿La chapa con qué?

- Con... Con nada, con nada. 

-Ah.


----------



## anahiseri

jemanden langweilen, indem man lange ode häufig vom selben Thema spricht

es gibt auch den Ausdruck "dar la lata", es bedeutet dasselbe


----------



## anahiseri

Auf Englisch wäre es
pester somebody, be a nuisance, be a bore etc.


----------



## Tonerl

anahiseri said:


> jemanden langweilen, indem man lange ode häufig vom selben Thema spricht
> es gibt auch den Ausdruck *"dar la lata", es bedeutet dasselbe*



jmd.nerven/bedrängen
jmd.auf den Wecker fallen
jmd.auf die Nerven fallen 
jmd.auf den Geist gehen
*dar la lata a alguien
dar la brasa  a alguien
*
jemanden langweilen [bei jemandem Langeweile, ein Gefühl des Überdrusses hervorrufen, für jemanden uninteressant, nicht anregend, nicht unterhaltsam sein] 
jmd.auf den Wecker fallen
jmd.auf die Nerven fallen 
jmd.auf den Geist gehen
*dar la tabarra a alguien*

jmd.mit etwas nerven/bedrängen
jmd.mit etwas auf den Wecker fallen
jmd.mit etwas auf die Nerven gehen
jmd.mit etwas auf den Geist gehen
*dar la chapa con algo *

LG


----------



## anahiseri

Gute Sammlung, Tonerl


----------



## Tonerl

anahiseri said:


> Gute Sammlung, Tonerl



Ich habe im Grunde genommen nur versucht, das mit Beispielen zu dokumentieren, was du in Kurzform  
vorgeschlagen hattest !


----------



## Bondstreet

.
>> Dar la chapa/vara/lata...

forum.wordreference.com - dar la chapa
.
.


----------

